# wtd used truck camper



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

starting my search for used truck camper
2007 f-150....6'6" bed.....could use long bed model if weight is right
looking for soft or hard side
decent shape.......only thing it must have is working toilet not under cabinet porta potti.
just need it for day trips and maybe an overnight. 
under $3000


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

close it up
i'll just wait for something to show up


----------

